# Dr Fowlers wild strawberry



## Bernice Tharp (Aug 5, 2011)

Please help me.... Does anyone know if it is possible to obtain Dr. Fowlers wild strawberry liquid? The old fashioned liquid. I heard it is the best thing for IBS Constipation. I have tried everything. Does anyone know?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

From a quick googling.... looks like it isn't made anymore. Sorry. Apparently there are others selling Strawberry extract.. don't know if they work as well but might be worth a try. So try googling "wild strawberry extract".All the best.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a link to a Canadian website that shows Fowler's brand. There's several contact phone numbers and an E-mail contact, too. Can't hurt to try.Columbia Laboratories Canada, Inc.I actually got this LINK off an older thread (2009) here.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I thought Fowlers Strawberry Extract was for diarrhea, not constipation.My Mom brought some back from Canada and a bug was going through the house and my brother and I agreed that it stopped diarrhea based on taste alone. (it isn't from the berries, but the rest of the plant if it is the stuff I'm thinking of). You'd heal yourself just to avoid the next dose.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes i thought that too--that it was for d not c. the link to columbia labs that bay rat provided says it's a fast and effective relief from diarrhea. read somewhere else that it was comparable to kaopectate. http://www.columbialabs.ca/Pages/ClassOfProducts.aspx?ClassID=3


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> You'd heal yourself just to avoid the next dose.


That's now my #1 Chuckle for the Day!


----------

